
How to find the size of an array in C without sizeof - mampagoa
https://arjunsreedharan.org/post/69303442896/array-in-c
======
vectorEQ
sizeof is at compile time, and this method is at runtime? Or am i missing
something?

~~~
mampagoa
Yes, this is at runtime as far as I can tell

